# XP



## Mishihari Lord (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not seeing XP title and comments on the new boards.  Is there a setting somewhere I need to change, or is that just not implemented yet?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 20, 2012)

Mishihari Lord said:


> I'm not seeing XP title and comments on the new boards.  Is there a setting somewhere I need to change, or is that just not implemented yet?




I would like to know also!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 20, 2012)

XP is given by the little star under each post.  It's called "reputation" as default (I haven't had time to change that).


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Dec 21, 2012)

Morrus said:


> XP is given by the little star under each post.  It's called "reputation" as default (I haven't had time to change that).




I got that, but I'm seeing green bars rather than a title (though I can see the title with a cursor float) and XP comments are not showing up for me beneath posts like they used to.  I'm sure it's far from the most urgent issue, but it's a bit of fun on the forums that I'd like to see continue.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 21, 2012)

Mishihari Lord said:


> I got that, but I'm seeing green bars rather than a title (though I can see the title with a cursor float) and XP comments are not showing up for me beneath posts like they used to.  I'm sure it's far from the most urgent issue, but it's a bit of fun on the forums that I'd like to see continue.




Ah, right.  Yeah, we'll add that back at some point.  It's quite low down the list, though!


----------



## JamesonCourage (Dec 24, 2012)

This is one of the big things I want. It's like a post, that doesn't take up a post slot. Just a public endorsement, show of civility, or the like. I get that it's not high up, and why that is, but I can't wait for it to get back. It really separates [notranslate]EN World[/notranslate] from other sites, and is a very good feature.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 24, 2012)

Agreed with all above, with a follow-up question: is there a way to see the "leader board"?  It would help those who are trying to get Gygax to the top of that list know what kind of hill they have to climb.


----------



## Sekhmet (Dec 24, 2012)

Personally, I've been trying to find my reputation/xp page for about an hour now. I logged in for the first time in a few weeks to find XP waiting for me (and a host of other changes), but cannot seem to find which post (can't see my own recent posts), which thread (can't see my recent threads), or which person gave me XP (can't find the reputation page).


----------



## Morrus (Dec 25, 2012)

Sekhmet said:


> Personally, I've been trying to find my reputation/xp page for about an hour now. I logged in for the first time in a few weeks to find XP waiting for me (and a host of other changes), but cannot seem to find which post (can't see my own recent posts), which thread (can't see my recent threads), or which person gave me XP (can't find the reputation page).




An hour? Really? Reputation is in the same place it was before - your profile.


----------



## Sekhmet (Dec 25, 2012)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] It does not appear to be. There are no mentions, no quotes, no comments, and no guest messages. There is no tab, link, or other descriptor that relates in anyway to XP/Reputation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 25, 2012)

If you view "Your Profile" you'll see a page with various tabs, like "My Activity", "About Me" and "Friends"- "Experience Points" is next to "Friends."


----------



## Sekhmet (Dec 25, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If you view "Your Profile" you'll see a page with various tabs, like "My Activity", "About Me" and "Friends"- "Experience Points" is next to "Friends."



My profile shows "My Activity", "Visitor Messages", "About Me", "Friends", "My Game Details", "Mentions", "Thread Tags", and "Quotes".

Edit: Found a workaround. If I use "Settings" instead of "My Profile" or clicking my name, I can view my latest EXP received, but there are no tabs or other such pages.


----------



## Rabulias (Dec 25, 2012)

Same here. I don't see an Experience Points tab, but I can get to them via Sekhmet's workaround.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 25, 2012)

Sekhmet said:


> [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] It does not appear to be.




Go to the upper right corner of any forum page.  There is a link for "My Profile".  Click it.

Does this not take you to a page with a bunch of tabs - including Experience Points, Mentions, Visitor Messages, Quotes, et al.?


----------



## Sekhmet (Dec 26, 2012)

Umbran said:


> Go to the upper right corner of any forum page.  There is a link for "My Profile".  Click it.
> 
> Does this not take you to a page with a bunch of tabs - including Experience Points, Mentions, Visitor Messages, Quotes, et al.?




As can be seen in the image I uploaded in my last post, just two above your's, there is no such tab.
Following the same steps today that I used yesterday, the Experience Points tab is present and working.


----------



## john112364 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sekhmet said:


> As can be seen in the image I uploaded in my last post, just two above your's, there is no such tab.
> Following the same steps today that I used yesterday, the Experience Points tab is present and working.




That's odd. When I view your profile, I see it just fine. I'm not saying you can't see it, just that something weird is going on.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 26, 2012)

Sekhmet said:


> As can be seen in the image I uploaded in my last post, just two above your's...




Yah.  Sorry about that.  I didn't notice that the thread had gone to a second page.



john112364 said:


> That's odd. When I view your profile, I see it just fine. I'm not saying you can't see it, just that something weird is going on.




Same here.  That is weird.  That puts it into the class of problems that I find is often solved by, "logout, clear cache, clear cookies, close browser, restart browser, log back in again".


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll take a look after Xmas.


----------



## Rabulias (Dec 27, 2012)

Can someone hover over their Experince Points tab and give me the URL syntax for the tab? Thanks!

Something like the following:

```
http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?NNNNN-XXXXX&tab=experience_points
```

NNNNN = User number
XXXXX = Username


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 27, 2012)

I looked up your tab, it looks like this:


```
http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?16651-Rabulias&tab=reputation#reputation-content
```

I can't see my own tab (like Sekhmet) and subbing my own information (115-LightPhoenix) into the link brings up a blank page.

[EDIT]As an added variable, I have XP disabled.  However, this doesn't stop me (and didn't on the old boards) from seeing my XP info via Settings as Sekhmet described above.

[EDIT2]Ran a couple of of tests.  Cleared cookies/cache on Firefox, still did not being up a Reputation tab.  Also logged into the site for the first time on Chrome, no Reputation tab.  At this point, I'm fairly confident in assuming it's more than a cache issue.  

I've noted that (AFAIK) aside from Dannyalcatraz thus far everyone who has said they can see the tab is some degree of moderator on one forum or another.  Could this be a permissions/group issue?


----------



## Rabulias (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks, LightPhoenix (I would have XPed you, but if you have it disabled...  ).

I get the blank page with that link with my info, and I also tried downloading Chrome and logging in fresh with the same results.

I believe I have XP enabled. I can't see anyone's XP tab when I look at their profiles. And I don't believe I ever saw it on the old ENWorld, either, though I can't be 100% certain.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 27, 2012)

> I've noted that (AFAIK) aside from Dannyalcatraz thus far everyone who has said they can see the tab is some degree of moderator on one forum or another. Could this be a permissions/group issue?



Ummmmm...
I'm actually a stealth mod now.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 27, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ummmmm...
> I'm actually a stealth mod now.




Really?  In that case I'm almost certain (as certain as I can be anyway) that it's a permissions/group issue.

Funny story, I actually thought you were a mod, but I wanted to confirm my suspicion and didn't see you listed.  Shouldn't have doubted myself!  



Rabulias said:


> Thanks, LightPhoenix (I would have XPed you, but if you have it disabled...  ).
> 
> I believe I have XP enabled. I can't see anyone's XP tab when I look at their profiles. And I don't believe I ever saw it on the old ENWorld, either, though I can't be 100% certain.




Funny thing about XP - you can still give me it, I can still see it, but no one else can see it.  So it's not truly disabled so much as it is hidden.

I can see people's XP tabs (where it's been said to be).  You do have XP enabled; I can see your green bar.  I actually didn't have the tab on the old ENW either, same as it is now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 27, 2012)

> Funny story, I actually thought you were a mod, but I wanted to confirm my suspicion and didn't see you listed. Shouldn't have doubted myself!




It's a recent thing: I was recruited a few months ago, and declined.  But I kept reporting so much spam that they decided to make me a mod for the limited purpose of nuking spammers, since it saved everyone a step and a lot of time and hassle.


----------



## john112364 (Dec 28, 2012)

But I'm not a mod and I could see it. Unless someone made me a mod and didn't tell me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 28, 2012)

john112364 said:


> But I'm not a mod and I could see it. Unless someone made me a mod and didn't tell me. 




same here, not a mod but I see I have 1135 xp and who gave it to me.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?49929-Scott-DeWar


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 28, 2012)

john112364 said:


> But I'm not a mod and I could see it. Unless someone made me a mod and didn't tell me. 






Scott DeWar said:


> same here, not a mod but I see I have 1135 xp and who gave it to me.




You can your XP by going to "My Profile" and the tab is there?  Or you can see it by going to Settings?  Note that we (Rabulias and I) can see _other_ members' XP tabs, we just can't see our own.

Regardless of the result, the fact that we've already ruled out cache/cookie issues and that _some_ members can see it and others can't still suggests a permissions issue of some kind.


----------



## john112364 (Dec 29, 2012)

LightPhoenix said:


> You can your XP by going to "My Profile" and the tab is there?  Or you can see it by going to Settings?  Note that we (Rabulias and I) can see _other_ members' XP tabs, we just can't see our own.
> 
> Regardless of the result, the fact that we've already ruled out cache/cookie issues and that _some_ members can see it and others can't still suggests a permissions issue of some kind.




I can see yours, mine, Scott DeWar and anyone else I've checked. I can see how much Scott DeWar has as well as who gave it to him. Am I supposed to be able to see all of this?
 Perhaps the Silver Subscription has permissions set wrong on the new software?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 29, 2012)

So you can see it under My Profile then?  The understanding is that _everyone_ should be able to see their own XP tab under My Profile.  I don't think it's a new software issue; to my recollection I did not have the XP tab on the old software either.  It's possible that it's disabled for non-subscribers.  I purchased a Silver Subscriber myself after things came back up, and can't see it.  However, I also don't have the "SILVER SUBSCRIBER" tag*; I'm still listed as "Registered User."

* I can search, can access Zeitgeist, can change title, can not turn off the right-side ad.


----------



## Rabulias (Dec 29, 2012)

LightPhoenix said:


> Note that we (Rabulias and I) can see _other_ members' XP tabs, we just can't see our own.




Actually, I can't see _anyone's_ XP tab. Of course, I have not looked at every profile on ENWorld yet, so I can't state it as scientific fact...


----------

